# Brand new user - what basket ?



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

Just received a Gaggia baby:

- 1st ever machine - I have a Eureka Mignon grinder (used only with Moka pot in the past)

- Machine only came with pressurised baskets !

- want to learn how to do things properly so which basket/s should I buy and from where?

- and what's all this I've read about some baskets needing a change of spring in the portafilter ?

- want to pour decent sized coffees for 2 --- none of these tiny little espressos (I realise that's probably not heard much on here, but swmbo drinks a decent sized mug of black coffee and I like a milky coffee )

( and often will be making coffee just for 1 - so do I need 2 baskets or not ? ) thanks !

( oh - and what size tamper - and any recommendations - not a fortune though


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

If you like long black drinks I'd recommend an aeropress. Only about 20/25 quid.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As oracle said if you want long black drinks you require aeropress or similar.

"Espresso "machines are exactly that, espresso drinks are short 20 to 50 ml, you can have an americano a shot of espresso extended with hot water but that will not be a mug full.

If you try to extract large volumes from your machine it will be thin ,watery ,and bitter.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

But you can make a decent drink if you add and espresso to milk. I'd go for a double basket, extract 30g of coffee from 20g of grounds and add to however much milk you fancy. With the Baby it might be best to heat the milk in a microwave though as steaming is a bit limited. Make one drink at a time though unless you enjoy your coffee bland and weak. If you do have you heard of this new invention...instant coffee!


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Dr. S --- I'll be primarily drinking Cappuccinos ( and yes I did know how much volume an espresso machine produced !) - and it will be Americano's or Long Blacks for her ! - I only meant I didn't want to drink plain espressos ! - so back to which baskets to buy ? - any help ?


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

You won't go far wrong with this http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html. You could spend lots more on a VST type precision basket, but I'm not sure the Baby would do it justice


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry I thought you were wanting half pints of coffee. As Dr S said try Happy D.

It might pay you to go for a triple basket as you could use approx 21 gms which would give you more coffee. If you do you will need a "naked" (bottomless P F)

as the standard one will not accept a triple basket. Alternatively you could have the bottom bored out of your existing P F but then you cannot use the double spout to split drinks. PS If you do use a triple you will need to grind slightly coarser.

If you look on the forum for (VST baskets ) Charlie J is doing a bulk order of baskets and other parts.


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

so would the 18g VST basket still be classed as a double (and would it fit the Gaggia portafilter) - if it fits then I'm assuming that I'd get a couple of decent sized espressos from that ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can extract roughly 1.6 from it, making 32ml or 2x 16ml - should be fine to do two drinks.


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks to you all for advice --- I'll go for the vst 18g ------ btw I've noticed that there aren't many advocates of the single basket - so if I'm just making for 1, then should I still use the double and just throw one shot away ? --- it just seems a waste of coffee ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Single basket is 7g I think - that wouldn't touch the sides for most people! Plus 11g of espresso would make for a pretty weak drink.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Worth noting if you do go for a VST then you'll need a slightly wider tamper as the baskets are bigger. A 58.35 or 58.4 is a good fit for a VST.

Made By Knock do a 58.35 thats not too expensive and also sell VST's to fit. I think CoffeeChap might have some TORR tampers coming in .

i've never bothered with singles (too hard) an 18g shot is fine for 1 person (don't throw it away)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It will all depend on the strength of coffee you prefer, I tend to dissagree with some of the comments so far, the baby just like the classic has exactly the same boiler size and if you upgrade the wand you will easily be able to steam sufficient milk for a flat white or cappuccino, i dont advocate steaming milk in the microwave as you will lose the sweetness of the milk.

An 18 gram VST will allow you to up dose up to 2 gram so there should be enough for two small drinks from that, but once you get the hang of pulling the shot correctly you will probably go the route of most on here which is using the double shot in one drink.

The Baby will absolutely do justice to a VST, and if you want to learn more about your coffee and the correct extraction then they are great at showing you some of your mistakes, especially when paired with a naked portafilter.

Incidently why dont you drink espresso?


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I think most of us drink doubles or triples as a matter of routine


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Rather than VST why not try IMS baskets- see Charlie's thread in coffee lounge. It will save you a few £ for potentially a better product


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

I've always been an instant coffee drinker (a milk and 2 sugars !) and I thought that since I don't have many vices and coffee is something I drink every day, then why not try and make it nicer. I realise that most on here will look at Starbucks/Costa etc with disdain - but they're miles better than instant and I enjoy them. I've been drinking French press and mokkapot for a while now but tbh I find I need to add more sugar to stop them tasting too bitter ! I've never really tried espresso since I don't like instant black coffee but I suppose I should try it now that I can.

I've been buying from "the coffee bean shop" and "Atkinsons of Lancaster" and still trying to find my favourites and a bean that would be a repeat buy !


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

In my opinion espresso is a bit like red wine, there are a lot of out there who say they don't like red wine. (I was one of those people, show me a good sweet white and I was happy).

They, like myself, had most likely had one that wasn't good value, wasn't prepared properly, or wasn't to their taste. So therefore they are correct they haven't liked the red wine that they have tried. There's a huge difference between that and having a truely great red, prepared properly, and in the appropirate glass, as demonstrated to me by a friend of mine who was a wine master.

I feel the same is true of espresso, the right bean, ground correctly, and extracted properly (to the persons taste) can suit almost anyone. This process is why I'm here, and reading through the forum I recognise that I'm in good company.


----------

